# خــــرافـــــات طبيـــــة



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

*خرافـات طبيـة​

تنتشر بيننا الكثير من الخرافات الطبية والتي لا نعلم لها أساس ومع ذلك نأخذها على أنها مسلمات ولا نحاول مناقشتها أو إثباتها. وقد قام مجموعة من الباحثين بمحاولة البحث عن تفنيد مجموعة من أشهر تلك الخرافات وهنا سأقدم ملخص لهذا البحث الشيق والمفيد
*******
1.
يجب أن تشرب ثمانية أكواب من الماء يومياً
هذه النصيحة منتشرة في معظم وسائل الأعلام والمصدر الوحيد المرجح لها هو بحث أجري عام 1945 والذي يقول: أن الفرد يحتاج إلى 2.5 لتر من الماء يومياً وأن معظم هذه الكمية موجود في الأطعمة التي يتناولها.. وبالتالي فإن حذف الجملة الأخيرة يفسره البعض علي أننا مطالبون بشرب هذه الكمية من الماء يومياً
واختلف باقي علماء التغذية حول هذه الحقيقية, ويفيد البعض الآخر إلى عدم وجود دليل علمي يشير إلى احتياجنا إلى شرب ثمانية أكواب من الماء يومياً. بل أن معظم احتياجنا من الماء نحصل عليه من السوائل الأخرى مثل العصائر واللبن وغيرها. وعلى العكس فإن تناول كميات زائدة من الماء له أضراره
*******
2.
نحن نستخدم 10% من قدراتنا العقلية فقط
و قد انتشر هذا الاعتقاد لفترة تزيد عن المائة عام وتنسب إلى ألبرت أينشتاين.. وتشير الدراسات التي أجريت لتصوير نشاط المخ وتحديد أماكن الوظائف المختلفة التي يقوم بها إلى أنها نستخدم أكثر من ذلك بكثير. وأشارت الدراسات الخاصة بالمرضى المصابين بإصابات في المخ إلى أن تلف أي منطقة من المخ له آثار محددة ودائمة علي قدرات الشخص العقلية ووظائف جسمه. ولم تشير الدراسات العديدة التي أجريت إلى وجود منطقة خالية من النشاط في المخ بل أن معظم أنشطة المخ لها أماكن محددة ومختلفة وفشلت في إيجاد هذه 90% التي يزعم بأنها خاملة
*******
3.
يستمر الشعر والأظافر في النمو بعد موت الأنسان
و جاء وصف هذه الخرافة في رواية بعنوان
”All Quiet on the Western Front”
 بأن أظافر الميت استمرت في النمو بعد دفنه. ويؤكد العلماء إن شيئاً من هذا لا يمكن أن يحدث لأن نمو الشعر أو الأظافر يتم من خلال عمليات معقدة داخل الجسم وهو ما لا يمكن أن يحدث بعد الموت.. ويشير العلماء إلى أن التفسير لهذه الظاهرة أنه بعد موت الإنسان يبدأ الجلد في الجفاف وبالتالي ينكمش مما يعطي مظهر يبدو وكأن الأظافر قد نمت
*******
4.
حلاقة الشعر تجعله ينمو بشكل أسرع وأكثر غزارة
والدراسات العملية تشير إلى أن هذا غير صحيح حيث أن حلاقة الشعر لا تؤثر على سرعة أو غزارة نموه وذلك لأن الحلاقة تزيل الجزء الميت من الشعر وليس الجزء الحي الذي يكمن داخل الجلد لذا من غير المحتمل أن تؤثر على سرعة نموه
*******
5.
القراءة في ضوت خافت تتلف البصر
ربما يرجع أصل هذه الخرافة إلى الارهاق الذي نشعر به عند القراءة في الضوء الخافت, حيث أن ذلك يمكن أن يؤدي إلى صعوبة التركيز وجفاف العين ولكن النقطة الهامة أن هذه التأثيرات لا تدوم
و يؤكد هذه الحقيقة معظم أطباء العيون بأن القراءة في ظروف غير مناسبة قد تتعب العين ولكنها لا تتلفها أو تسبب بها آثار دائمة حيث أن هذه الآثار تتحسن عند التوقف عن القراءة
*******
6.
تناول الديك الرومي يصيبك بالدوار
يعتقد البعض أن وجود مادة التريبتوفان 
Tryptophan
في الديك الرومي هي السبب حيث أنها تدخل في تنظيم عملية النوم. والحقيقة أن الكمية من هذه المادة الموجودة في لحم الديك الرومي غير كبيرة بل هي مساوية لتلك الموجودة في الدجاج أو البيف. كما أن تناول هذه المادة مع الأطعمة الأخرى يقلل من إمتصاص الجسم لها. والواقع أن ما قد يسبب الدوار بعد تناول أي وجبة ثقيلة هو تركز الدم في المعة وقلة وصوله والأكسجين إلى المخ مما يشعر الإنسان بالدوار أو النعاس
*******
7.
التليفون المحمول يسبب تداخل مع أجهزة المستشفيات
بسبب بعض الحالات التي سببت تداخل مع أجهزة المستشفيات مثل أجهزة رسم القلب قامت العديد من المستشفيات بمنع استخدام التليفون المحمول بداخلها. وقد أشارت دراسة بعض الدراسات في بريطانيا إلى وجود تداخل بنسبة 4% وعلى مسافة أقل من متر واحد. وفي عام 2005 قامت مستشفى مايو كلينيك بعمل 510 إختبار مستخدمة 16 جهاز وعدد 6 تليفونات محمولة, لم تحدث تداخلات سوى بنسبة 1.2% فقط. وأكدت نفس النتيجة أبحاث أجريت في أوروبا. كما أن التقينات الحديثة تقلل من حدوث التداخل. وفي دراسة أجريت عام 2007 وجدت أن استخدام التليفون المحمول بشكل طبيعي لم ينتج عنه أي تداخلات خلال 300 إختبار في 75 غرفة علاجية. في حين يؤكد بعض الأطباء أن استخدامهم التليفون المحمول يمكن أن يقلل من حدوث أخطاء بسبب إستطاعتهم سرعة الوصول إلى زملائهم أو أساتذتهم في الوقت المناسب
*******
الخلاصة
الكثير من المعتقدات رغم شهرتها تكون خاطئة أو لم يمكن اثباتها علمياً. وينصح الباحثين الأطباء بمراجعة الدليل العلمي لما يأخذونه من قرارات وأن يلاحظوا الأجزاء من معتقداتهم المبنية علي التقليد أو الخرافة أو الأقوال المأثورة فقط. ورغم أن الإيمان بتلك المعتقدات غير ضار في حد ذاته, فإن وصف علاجات أو تدخلات طبية مبني عليها بالتأكيد يمكن أن يضر. ولذا يحتاج الأطباء إلى مراجعة معلوماتهم بشكل منتظم ودائم
*******​​*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/T_Farok


 منقووول ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه يا جوجو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

هذا الشي صح
يعتقد البعض أن اكل السمك مع اللبن يودي الى التسمم بس هل شي غلط مش صحيح


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعه يا جوجو ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا كيرو*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> هذا الشي صح
> يعتقد البعض أن اكل السمك مع اللبن يودي الى التسمم بس هل شي غلط مش صحيح


شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Michael mourad (18 مايو 2009)

أن الفرد يحتاج إلى 2.5 لتر من الماء يومياً وأن معظم هذه الكمية موجود في الأطعمة التي يتناولها..
أعتقد أن هذا الجزء يكفي وحده لتفسير الشائعات لمنتشرة مثل الوباء بيننا فعلاً الانسان مفتقد للأمانه حتي في نقل المعلومات ...
في الحقيقه الموضوع دا تاعبني جداً وأنا دايماً بحاول أني أرصد الشائعات وأدور علي اسبابها لكن لموضوع مش سهل يعني مثلاً هنا في الموضوع قرينا أن فكرة تشويش الموبايل وأحداث تداخل مع الاجهزة الطبيه أمر مبالغ فيه لأن حقيقته نسبه حدوث التداخل بتكون حوالي 4% ياتري المفروض أننا نبحث كل شائعه نسمعها ونفحصها ونتأكد من صحتها أفتكر بالطريقه دي هانسيب كل حاجه في حياتنا ونتفرغ لفحص الشائعات
عموما شكراً يا come with me علي الموضوع


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

michael mourad قال:


> أن الفرد يحتاج إلى 2.5 لتر من الماء يومياً وأن معظم هذه الكمية موجود في الأطعمة التي يتناولها..
> أعتقد أن هذا الجزء يكفي وحده لتفسير الشائعات لمنتشرة مثل الوباء بيننا فعلاً الانسان مفتقد للأمانه حتي في نقل المعلومات ...
> في الحقيقه الموضوع دا تاعبني جداً وأنا دايماً بحاول أني أرصد الشائعات وأدور علي اسبابها لكن لموضوع مش سهل يعني مثلاً هنا في الموضوع قرينا أن فكرة تشويش الموبايل وأحداث تداخل مع الاجهزة الطبيه أمر مبالغ فيه لأن حقيقته نسبه حدوث التداخل بتكون حوالي 4% ياتري المفروض أننا نبحث كل شائعه نسمعها ونفحصها ونتأكد من صحتها أفتكر بالطريقه دي هانسيب كل حاجه في حياتنا ونتفرغ لفحص الشائعات
> عموما شكراً يا come with me علي الموضوع


*ديما على الرحب اخى العزيز*
*شكرا لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (18 مايو 2009)

معلومات رائعه 
مرسيىىىىىى علي المعلومات

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> معلومات رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىى علي المعلومات​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


*شكرا يا عماد على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2009)

معلومات حلوة كتيييييير و مفيدة 
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اختى العزيزة على مرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جدا يا جوجو 
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا رنا على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه ومهم كتير
ثانكس يا جوجو​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه ومهم كتير​
> 
> ثانكس يا جوجو​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة سويتى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

بالحقيقة يا جوجو قسم الثقافي اشتقلك

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بالحقيقة يا جوجو قسم الثقافي اشتقلك
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


**
*القسم مليان بالخير يا كليمو بتواجدكم وخدمتكم الجميلة *
*شكرا ليك اخى العزيز الغالى ولمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جوجو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير جوجو_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*شكرا لمرورك حبيبى تونى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## lovely dove (25 مايو 2009)

معلومات جميلة 
مرسي ليك ياجوجو 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> معلومات جميلة
> 
> مرسي ليك ياجوجو
> يسوع يباركك​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## just member (27 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


ربنا يخليكى يا امى العزيزة
ميرسى خالص
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## المجدلية (27 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااا كتير يا جوجو +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> شكراااااااااااا كتير يا جوجو +++ سلام المسيح


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*
**​


----------



## sara A (27 مايو 2009)

> يجب أن تشرب ثمانية أكواب من الماء يومياً
> هذه النصيحة منتشرة في معظم وسائل الأعلام والمصدر الوحيد المرجح لها هو بحث أجري عام 1945 والذي يقول: أن الفرد يحتاج إلى 2.5 لتر من الماء يومياً


*بجد أنا عمرى مقدرت أوصل للكمية دى من المياة وكنت فاكرة أن  كدة مش صح*
*بس كده تمام*
*ميرسى come with me على المعلومات القيمة*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

*حلو كتير يا come with me 

خصوصا انو كتير من هالمعلومات في كتير  من غير ادراك يعتبروها من الأسس الطبية

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *بجد أنا عمرى مقدرت أوصل للكمية دى من المياة وكنت فاكرة أن كدة مش صح*
> *بس كده تمام*
> *ميرسى come with me على المعلومات القيمة*
> *ربنا يباركك*


**
*شكرا لمرورك *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *حلو كتير يا come with me *
> 
> *خصوصا انو كتير من هالمعلومات في كتير من غير ادراك يعتبروها من الأسس الطبية*
> 
> *يسلموا ايديك*


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى بمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك  كل خير*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمت بود​


*شكرا جدا اخى العزيز وليم على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*woOoOow
معلومات كتيييييييييير حلوة ومفيدة ...
ميرسى لحضرتك
ربنا يديم خدمتكم
آمين
*​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة معنا
اتمنالك كل خير


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات جديده جدا

شكرا ليكم 

ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## just member (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك انت استاذى ولمحبتك الكبيرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

